# Meltzer: AEW Is Not Hiring Any Writers



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

He noted this on the radio show this morning, the show is literally going to be the Wrestlers coming up with storylines and promos, and Tony Khan having the final say of approval on everything.

Could be an absolute train wreck, but it's exciting nonetheless, it's definitely going to be a different style of show than we've seen before.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

HAHAHA, what a genius i was. I could just TELL from the presentation of the product. See.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Considering the fact that Khan was just a fan. Let's hope he has some sense in the long run.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A Rhodes have carte blanche booking power for a wrestling show on TNT :done I've seen this play out before, and it doesn't have a happy ending. 

Here's hoping this works out


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Meltzer letting everyone know aint nobody taking his spot I see.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I honestly don't fully believe this. I believe that wrestlers have some freedom, ie no script, but surely there's got to be someone pulling the strings on storylines.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds like WCW.

Get Russo in. Let's have AEW be the fun car crash tv show, as opposed to the wrestling show NXT will put on. I know I'd rather see segments, promos and angles than just vanilla matches. Car crash shit tv draws.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't imagine it. It's probably Meltzer attention whoring again and trying to establish himself as an AEW insider. 

What a hack. But you know all the hillbillies out there will gobble it right up.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Meh. I don't see how is it any different from Vince rewriting every episode of RAW and Smackdown 15 minutes before airing anyway.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a hard time believing that Tony Kahn knows so little about business as to think that letting the inmates run the asylum is a good strategy.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

I like the idea of my having writers and being ran with a traditional Booker but pro wrestling is full of egos no matter the company and I just hope Tony Khan will be assertive enough to make sure the inmates don't end up running the asylum like Kevin Nash and friends did in WCW


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Hmmmm this is gonna be interesting.. But it could be a disaster on the long run no ?

On short terms + Promo it could be really great but i don't think that every wrestler on that roster got what it takes to ''manage'' a long-term Storyline.

Hope that i'm wrong, anyway i'll be listening !!!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

WWE basically doesn't have writers either, since Vince re-writes the shows all the time.

I look at it this way. AEW has only been around for a short time and only had a few shows, but I find their product much more interesting than WWE at the moment.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

NJPW doesn't have any writers and they're fine.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can not have a script/writers and still have order. C'mon, people.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Obfuscation said:


> You can not have a script/writers and still have order. C'mon, people.


Do you know where you are posting?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Sounds like WCW.
> 
> Get Russo in. Let's have AEW be the fun car crash tv show, as opposed to the wrestling show NXT will put on. I know I'd rather see segments, promos and angles than just vanilla matches. Car crash shit tv draws.


Sounds like WCW yet you then suggest to bring in Russo???


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Sounds like WCW.
> 
> Get Russo in. Let's have AEW be the fun car crash tv show, as opposed to the wrestling show NXT will put on. I know I'd rather see segments, promos and angles than just vanilla matches. Car crash shit tv draws.


Car crash tv really drew in WCW 2000-01 or WWE in 2003-04 or TNA in 2010-14.

Nxt has plenty of promos, segments, angles and over the top characters. The idea it's just a bunch of matches is weird


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if this is true considering Khan hired active wrestlers to help run his wrestling business.

This either will be a train wreck or end up being great because of the freedom they have. Depends on who it is. It's one thing doing PPVs once every several months, it's another when having shows every week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> NJPW doesn't have any writers and they're fine.


Honest question do the wrestlers there all come up with their own stories or is that Gedo's job.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I imagine there's a bit more to it than "wrestlers coming up with stories and Khan just saying yes or no".

They probably all sit down and book the shows/feuds together in their conference meetings.

Promo's will be unscripted, but they'll have a large storyline planned out for each feud for which show etc.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Gedo comes up with the stories and gives bullet points. Same thing AEW is going to do. EVPS book/give bullet points and the wrestlers work their magic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank god.

What a crazy concept.
Have a wrestling company ran and booked by people in wrestling???????
How dare they not use bottom of the barrel Hollywood writers who have literally never watched wrestling!?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I think its been made very clear by now that writers don't know how wrestling works, we're better off without them




SayWhatAgain! said:


> Sounds like WCW.
> 
> Get Russo in. Let's have AEW be the fun car crash tv show, as opposed to the wrestling show NXT will put on. I know I'd rather see segments, promos and angles than just vanilla matches. Car crash shit tv draws.


if that were true then surely WCW would have survived

but since you appear to be a Vince Russo fan in 2019 im better off ignoring you


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Writers give management a form of control, given free reign you risk wrestlers going rogue.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

InexorableJourney said:


> Writers give management a form of control, given free reign you risk wrestlers going rogue.


1 you don't need writers to control peoples careers

2. if they do go rouge you do what TNA never did and make an example out of them



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> What a hack. But you know all the hillbillies out there will gobble it right up.


so you're saying only hillbillies will believe anything you tell them?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't believe it. They probably just call it something different. No way you're having a guy in Tony Khan who never wrote television in his life all of a sudden the only shot caller to a bunch of wrestlers pitching their own shit to him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I Love Angelina said:


> HAHAHA, what a genius i was. I could just TELL from the presentation of the product. See.


U really seem into the company, for someone supposed not. Lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't believe it. They probably just call it something different. No way you're having a guy in Tony Khan who never wrote television in his life all of a sudden the only shot caller to a bunch of wrestlers pitching their own shit to him.


Booking committee. Every wrestling promotion before Vince has done it and it worked.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Cody should be aware of what Double J did when he had this kind of “power” 

:woah


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> NJPW doesn't have any writers and they're fine.


They also have Gedo and Jado booking who have like..50 years of pro wrestling between them.



Tony Khan is not exactly that.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> I honestly don't fully believe this. I believe that wrestlers have some freedom, ie no script, but surely there's got to be someone pulling the strings on storylines.


yeah, it would be utter chaos otherwise. You would have to physically get everyone to agree on eachothers storylines for it to ever progress.

there has to be some kind of central creator producing story paths with maybe some space for wrestler input.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They also have Gedo and Jado booking who have like..50 years of pro wrestling between them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Khan is not exactly that.


Tony Khan has been following wrestling since the NWA days. Good thing that he only has the final say.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Tony Khan has been following wrestling since the NWA days. Good thing that he only has the final say.


What does that even mean lmao. Hes a fan thats watched wrestling a long time....okay? That qualifies him to do what exactly? 


Look, Im not saying it won't work, but to be like.."oh its cool Gedo and Jado do it too" doesnt make sense at all lol. They already have Arn, Tully, Dean Malenko, Billy Gunn, etc, just make them the booking committee. Im fine with that.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

They need Jim Cornette. As a manager, as a booker, even on commentary, nobody can touch him.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Great! Something DIFFERENT.

I can not wait for 10/2.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Of course they have people driven the company storylines but its un scripted just like its always been until wwe decided to do it. You cant fucking tell someone like chris jericho what to say. You cant tell the rock or stone cold what to say.

They have agents and creative people back stage helping wrestlers move things of course


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What does that even mean lmao. Hes a fan thats watched wrestling a long time....okay? That qualifies him to do what exactly?
> 
> 
> Look, Im not saying it won't work, but to be like.."oh its cool Gedo and Jado do it too" doesnt make sense at all lol. They already have Arn, Tully, Dean Malenko, Billy Gunn, etc, just make them the booking committee. Im fine with that.


GEDO was a midcarder and a fan of Memphis wrestling. They're pretty much even and again, Tony Khan isn't booking for what we know.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i listened to the observer radio...and I got to say poor Dave, every single thing he says get turned into so breaking news story and taken out of context. Dave just explained that the storyline would be led by the wrestlers themselves ( just like in new Japan, it doesn't mean the wrestlers decides who wins or not or the longterm booking, it means they have their creativity to put some stuffs into how they go from point A to point B). and that was also his point about aew not having writers. they HAVE a writing committee , we know it's the EVPs + khan.....it just means that they have flexibility. thats what you understand hwhen you get all the context around it and what they are talking about ( wwe having 1000 writers and how the elite and y2J turned the belt situation into the hottest angle of the week maybe the month).

the context has been taken away, Dave didnt present it like some breaking news about aew having all wrestlers write their stories. heck, Jericho confirmed that they have match agents and malenko booked their match, of course it's not utter chaos....if it was chaos they wouldn't have reacted as fast as they did on every situation so far.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

patpat said:


> i listened to the observer radio...and I got to say poor Dave, every single thing he says get turned into so breaking news story and taken out of context. Dave just explained that the storyline would be led by the wrestlers themselves ( just like in new Japan, it doesn't mean the wrestlers decides who wins or not or the longterm booking, it means they have their creativity to put some stuffs into how they go from point A to point B). and that was also his point about aew not having writers. they HAVE a writing committee , we know it's the EVPs + khan.....it just means that they have flexibility. thats what you understand hwhen you get all the context around it and what they are talking about ( wwe having 1000 writers and how the elite and y2J turned the belt situation into the hottest angle of the week maybe the month).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are trying to explain that to people that don't watch/care about NJPW and only know Vince/WCW way of booking.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Tony Khan has been following wrestling since the NWA days. Good thing that he only has the final say.


The guy is 36...he would have been a toddler if he was following NWA during its heyday lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Only difference between we the people in the thread and Tony Khan is we can 't afford to have our own company. He isnt even with Gedo not in a milion years. Or any booker that spent their life with this.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> You are trying to explain that to people that don't watch/care about NJPW and only know Vince/WCW way of booking.


this, what they are doing is what njpw has always been doing. you don't have 100 goons in njpw writing some dumb stories. 
you give the boys the long term booking and some key points they have to reach and let they creativity do the rest.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Only difference between we the people in the thread and Tony Khan is we can 't afford to have our own company. He isnt even with Gedo not in a milion years. Or any booker that spent their life with this.


Gedo is hella overrated as booker. The NJPW tag divisions stink. Anyway, back on topic.



llj said:


> The guy is 36...he would have been a toddler if he was following NWA during its heyday lol


What is tape trading?.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

While you don't need the big team of writers from out of wrestling like WWE does hopefully they have something in place for a booking committee, I'm sure they do but whenever I hear about wrestlers having control I get bad flashbacks to WCW. I realize it's something that works for the most part in NJPW and the AEW guys don't give the vibe of being too much into themselves like guys like Nash or Hogan I still hope there's a solid booking committee there.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> While you don't need the big team of writers from out of wrestling like WWE does hopefully they have something in place for a booking committee, I'm sure they do but whenever I hear about wrestlers having control I get bad flashbacks to WCW. I realize it's something that works for the most part in NJPW and the AEW guys don't give the vibe of being too much into themselves like guys like Nash or Hogan I still hope there's a solid booking committee there.


They do. Cody books the singles division. YB book the Tags and Kenny and Brandi book the womens division.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> They do. Cody books the singles division. YB book the Tags and Kenny and Brandi book the womens division.


Thanks for the further insight, I also meant someone outside of the active roster helping out as well, I feel like they'll probably be in good hands with the veterans they have around though.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Some of the early blow back comments in here shows me that the WWE model really does have some folks indoctrinated.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Gedo comes up with the stories and gives bullet points. Same thing AEW is going to do. EVPS book/give bullet points and the wrestlers work their magic.


Okay that makes more sense. The way it reads, it came off like everybody would be making their own stories.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> NJPW doesn't have any writers and they're fine.


NJPW isn't gearing up for a weekly show on a major American Network. I'd love to see how long that format would last before cancelation.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> You are trying to explain that to people that don't watch/care about NJPW and only know Vince/WCW way of booking.


The massive difference between AEW and NJPW is that NJPW doesn't rely on a weekly television show like AEW is going to be. 

It's not really a comparable situation what so ever.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Okay that makes more sense. The way it reads, it came off like everybody would be making their own stories.


Yeah, it did read that way. But I attribute that to the fact that Meltzer can’t write worth a shit. Combine that with his penchant for inserting his opinions and suppositions into his facts, and, well, you get this. 

From what I’ve seen and heard, I’ve always assumed that some one (or ones) will come up with the general direction — who’s feuding with whom and why, and who’s eventually going over — and leaving how to tell the story to the wrestlers. That’s where the rubber meets the road and the real stars will stand apart from the rest. Weekly tv ought to be a whole lotta fun.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I find it difficult to believe that a guy who owns an NFL team doesn't understand the value of direction and leadership.

My Meltzer bullshit detector is going off.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This company is going to fucking rule!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> He noted this on the radio show this morning, the show is literally going to be the Wrestlers coming up with storylines and promos, and Tony Khan having the final say of approval on everything.
> 
> *Could be an absolute train wreck,* but it's exciting nonetheless, it's definitely going to be a different style of show than we've seen before.


I hope you realize that before WWE got all heavily scripted this was how wrestling was done for decades, wrestlers coming up with their own shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Sounds like WCW.
> 
> Get Russo in. Let's have AEW be the fun car crash tv show, as opposed to the wrestling show NXT will put on. I know I'd rather see segments, promos and angles than just vanilla matches. Car crash shit tv draws.


Knock it off. This isn't 1999. The audience has changed and so have television viewership. What you call "crash tv" happens everywhere now. It isn't unique, especially in pro wrestling. And LOL @ asking Russo to come in. That would surely be the death knell for AEW as a viable alternative to WWE.

That said, while I don't think you need writers for wrestlers to cut promos, having bulletin points or a central point to your promos for your agents to get across the wrestler for his/her promo is still essential. Some of these guys and girls can't cut a promo and are going to look like a deer in headlights on TNT. You have the likes of Arn, Tully, Dustin, Jericho in your company. Use their expertise in how to cut an effective promo without it coming off as contrived or forced.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

If true, this company could fail miserably. But we shall see


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait the same people on here complain and moan about WWE writers, and wished the guys and ex wrestlers had a say in how feuds go and cut their own promo's. Now a company are doing it, and the same people are shitting all over it. This is the modern wrestling fan lol.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

"_the show is literally going to be the Wrestlers coming up with storylines and promos_"

This is how it should be! Pretty much all the wrestlers prior to joining AEW (with the exception of the WWE ones) have been responsible fro their own creativity, direction & product. All they will be doing differently is collaborating more frequently with other people.

Its sad that people think wrestlers should be just cattle getting told what to do by an all seeing centralized and controlling demagogue.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wont work in the long run, if you're shooting down one wrestlers idea but going with anothers idea you're just creating resentment from the guy whose idea wasnt good enough.

What happens when two people propose an idea for a Title feud and you have to say no to one of them?

Ideally, in a perfect scenario you need someone completely unbiased overseeing it all who can best judge direction and ideas to go down. 

Just steer clear of the WWE way where they only care about 5% of their roster.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

MOBELS said:


> The massive difference between AEW and NJPW is that NJPW doesn't rely on a weekly television show like AEW is going to be.
> 
> It's not really a comparable situation what so ever.


 that's why aew does something wonderful!! long term booking with multiple emergency plans in case something in the long term booking changes. the Jericho vs cody rivalry for the title was teased in an episode of road to double or nothing that took place before DON. 
the model aew is using now, is exactly! the model wwf has used for a very long time. long term booking + bullet points to the wrestlers who fills the blanks to reach the check point of the story with their own creativity and promos. with a big boss overseeing it ( vince ). they have a writing committee just like the old wwf. 
wrestling is very very simple people


ps : I would have blamed Meltzer for not being able to explain something ( that cody already explained very well before) and once again fucking up. but for listening , I can only feel sad for the guy, that line he threw was in a certain context and it was a fast answer to Bryan Alvarez about shows not being overly scripted, he wasn't breaking down there booking process. 
it's like the man can't even say anything without it becoming some breaking news....


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Wait the same people on here complain and moan about WWE writers, and wished the guys and ex wrestlers had a say in how feuds go and cut their own promo's. Now a company are doing it, and the same people are shitting all over it. This is the modern wrestling fan lol.


It's only wrong when AEW does something outside the box.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Wont work in the long run, if you're shooting down one wrestlers idea but going with anothers idea you're just creating resentment from the guy whose idea wasnt good enough.
> 
> What happens when two people propose an idea for a Title feud and you have to say no to one of them?


Yeah, it's called life. Everyone sits down and hashes it out.

Nobody knows their own craft as well as a great wrestler. They should have a place at the table. And the ones coming up need an opportunity to try to shine, or they'll never learn it.

This is how wrestling historically worked. And it's why I haven't watched WWE in 15 years. Taking the _personal_ away from the wrestlers by controlling them so tightly kills the energy of the show. Nobody is 'real' anymore.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Wrestlers known to cut their own promos have been known to bury wrestlers like The Rock, SCSA, and John Cena...

But I guess you can just have someone review their promo beforehand.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Meltzer isn't credible so whatever. However this could cause a problem if true.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They will have a narrative plan, regardless if it's put together by a group of wrestlers. They can't go into a show on TNT without a plan to sell the network. The show has to have clear stars, and in order to maintain that, you have to plan/be aware of who the stars are each week. They need to find a balance. The WWE is off balance. The WWE has no plan from week to week, but they write a massive, overscripted script every episode.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Lol the Stans are working hard in this thread.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why do people still kiss meltzer ass? I mades articles out of things people know that wrestlers already stated or he creates shit thats false and is based off basic assumption


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A plan has nothing to do with writing a script for everyone to talk. You think a writer can speak for Jericho? Thata not how the business works.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

I like the idea of wrestlers have a good amount of freedom to create storys, but there has to be some level of direction. Without a guiding hand stuff could easily become a clusterfuck. Hopefully, this is not going to be the case.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Tony Khan shouldn't have final say. He knows almost nothing about the wrestling business or storytelling. 

This idea is gonna fail quickly and they will end up hiring a creative team. The issue with WWEis that they fill the CT with writers who know nothing about wrestling. 

AEW has a chance to build one filled with insiders who know about storytelling and other such things....Gabe Sabolsky, for example, would be a great pick for head booker.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dave Marquez should be offer a job since he found the Young Bucks and gave them their first break. He has been running his own promotion for years and manage to get local tv deals in many states. He is smart.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They need to stay away from writers and get rid of a few bookers.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> Tony Khan shouldn't have final say. He knows almost nothing about the wrestling business or storytelling.
> 
> This idea is gonna fail quickly and they will end up hiring a creative team. The issue with WWEis that they fill the CT with writers who know nothing about wrestling.
> 
> AEW has a chance to build one filled with insiders who know about storytelling and other such things....Gabe Sabolsky, for example, would be a great pick for head booker.


He knows more than this forum combined if we go by what Meltzer, Austin and Jericho have said about him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

V-Trigger said:


> He knows more than this forum combined if we go by what Meltzer, Austin and Jericho have said about him.


But but but we run the company in here and and and we know whats best. 

Oh and a little bit of bubbly !


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I have a hard time believing that Tony Kahn knows so little about business as to think that letting the inmates run the asylum is a good strategy.


Khan has so many projects running, I highly doubts he can think "deeply" into storylines. Seriously! I guess it will be more like asking about if a storyline may go over a border or some very extreme character may be introduced.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Ger said:


> Khan has so many projects running, I highly doubts he can think "deeply" into storylines. Seriously! I guess it will be more like asking about if a storyline may go over a border or some very extreme character may be introduced.


He doesn't have to. He could hire capable people to do so which it seems like he doesn't want to do if this is true, but who knows. I just hope the end result isn't a terrible product.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ger said:


> Khan has so many projects running, I highly doubts he can think "deeply" into storylines. Seriously! I guess it will be more like asking about if a storyline may go over a border or some very extreme character may be introduced.


I’m not saying it has to be Kahn who’s doing the booking, I’m saying he should know enough to have someone capable in charge of it, because a roster full of talent and egos booking themselves can only end in disaster. I would be very surprised if that is not the case.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Business has changed. Theres no hulk hogans or the Kevin Nashs doing business for themselves. 

Wrestling is a collaborative team effort to create the best feuds and payoffs possible to extend a wrestlers career. This is how its always been and exactly why the attitude era was successful.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Business has changed. Theres no hulk hogans or the Kevin Nashs doing business for themselves.
> 
> Wrestling is a collaborative team effort to create the best feuds and payoffs possible to extend a wrestlers career. This is how its always been and exactly why the attitude era was successful.


Sorry, but no, that’s not how it is nor always has been. In the territory days, it was the promoter deciding who’s getting pushed and who’s feuding with whom. Maybe the talent pitched ideas, but setting the overall direction was anything but a collaborative effort. Somebody was in charge. The AE was no different. The difference between then and now was the wrestlers were allowed more freedom to define their characters, which the modern WWE has almost completely gotten away from, instead mostly dictating every aspect of a wrestler’s performance. But most other promotions don’t operate that way — outside WWE, wrestlers are still allowed to define their characters. But neither do the wrestlers have total freedom in defining all their story lines and angles — that’s still the job of bookers in the larger organizations, and promoters in the smaller ones.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> BrokenFreakingNeck said:
> 
> 
> > Business has changed. Theres no hulk hogans or the Kevin Nashs doing business for themselves.
> ...


Still a collaborative effort. Attitude wrestlers had writers but it was still collabing. Wrestlers should be able to highlight their strengths and minimize their weaknesses or bring something new to the table. 

Wrestlers today understand they need great matches/feud to further their careers and wouldn't dare to take obvious liberties and jeopardize relationships they need. If ones can't, their career wouldn't go too far and rightfully so. 

WWE has a bad work culture in general because Vince allows it. Same company with bullies like jbl and hardcore Holly and the clique force their employees to step or be stepped on.

Let's not all forget it is a wrestling * career*. They absolutely do deserve a say and be allowed to earn a fan following. Wwe is one bad movie with everyone given fixed roles. That's that. What you described of territory days is what aew still is. You got the promoter khan who still has a final say.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

If they hire zero writers, they'll use the exact same amount of writers' material on air that WWE does now, so...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WINNING said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like WCW.
> ...


AEW already does a lot of Russo-type stuff. The “this is fake, but *this* is real” thing is a Russo trope. They have fake stuff on every show and have The Bucks talk about gimmicking chairs.



patpat said:


> MOBELS said:
> 
> 
> > The massive difference between AEW and NJPW is that NJPW doesn't rely on a weekly television show like AEW is going to be.
> ...


What long-term booking? Cancelling PAC/Page because they couldn’t put PAC over Omega at All Out, which they did anyway? People are very selective with AEW.



Black Metal said:


> Meltzer isn't credible so whatever. However this could cause a problem if true.


Yes he is. This is just a bad take. 



shandcraig said:


> Why do people still kiss meltzer ass? I mades articles out of things people know that wrestlers already stated or he creates shit thats false and is based off basic assumption


Because he’s the best wrestling journalist there is? Journalists can have opinions. It is clear when Meltzer has an opinion and when he is reporting a fact. This is wrestling. He’s going to get fed bullshit as well as true things. Meltzer has reported things that are undeniably true way ahead of time. Anyone who disputes that is just wrong. 



V-Trigger said:


> He knows more than this forum combined if we go by what Meltzer, Austin and Jericho have said about him.


We’ve found our mark of the week.


----------



## OldPsychology (Sep 11, 2019)

AEW seems to take things to the extreme.

Fans want their sports entertainment to be a little more serious than WWE, they conflate that with being a "sports based in ring" promotion.

No one asked/demanded there be no writers, that was never the complaint, the complaint was that we wanted good stories and wrestlers to not be scripted word for word.

They're taking that for no scripting whatsoever, which makes no sense and isn't what asked for. of course we wanted scripts, but not word for word scripting that throws actors off and makes everyone sound similar, simply bullet points.

Having no writers is as bad as WWEword for word scripting.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

this is how wrestling worked from the dawn of the tv era in the late 40s to the early '00s.


----------

